# sonsacamiento



## johnval

boa noite, se alguém conhece si existe o equivalente à palavra "SONSACAMIENTO", no idioma portugues.

no siguente contexto:

el policia logro saber donde escondia el dinero mediante un SONSACAMIENTO.

SONSACAMIENTO: conhecer a verdade mediante uma conversa com palavras dirigidas a uma pessoa.


----------



## coquis14

¿Interrogatório?.


----------



## Carfer

Não me recordo de nenhum substantivo equivalente, salvo '_artimanha_', que também existe em espanhol (_artimaña_). Creio que aqui em Portugal se diria '_A polícia arrancou-lhe a confissão' _(se foi muito difícil de obter ou se os meios para tanto foram excessivos, porventura violentos) ou '_A polícia levou-o a confessar' (_o que não comporta, especificamente, que a confissão foi obtida por meios verbais) ou, em linguagem mais chã, _'A polícia conseguiu dar-lhe a volta e levá-lo a confessar'. _Nada que se resuma numa palavra, que eu me lembre.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo inglês, cheguei à palavra e seus sinônimos:
engatusiamento = http://www.wordreference.com/espt/engatusamiento


 (fam) puxação, ƒ. de saco, bajulação, ƒ.

engabelação, http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/engabelação

engodamento = http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/engodamento


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá pessoal.

Vejam isto: http://www.wordreference.com/espt/sonsacar

Também: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=sonsacar

Abraços.


----------



## Naticruz

johnval said:


> boa noite, se alguém conhece si existe o equivalente à palavra "SONSACAMIENTO", no idioma portugues.
> 
> no siguente contexto:
> 
> el policia logro saber donde escondia el dinero mediante un SONSACAMIENTO.
> 
> SONSACAMIENTO: conhecer a verdade mediante uma conversa com palavras dirigidas a uma pessoa.


----------



## Naticruz

johnval said:


> boa noite, se alguém conhece si existe o equivalente à palavra "SONSACAMIENTO", no idioma portugues.
> 
> no siguente contexto:
> 
> el policia logro saber donde escondia el dinero mediante un SONSACAMIENTO.
> 
> SONSACAMIENTO: conhecer a verdade mediante uma conversa com palavras dirigidas a uma pessoa.


Também não encontro a palavra portuguesa que defina o vocábulo «sonsacamiento». Talvez dando a volta ao texto possamos expressar-nos como segue:

«O polícia logrou, habilidosamente, saber onde (ele/ela) escondia o dinheiro.» 

Isto, claro, desde que possa ser aceitável dentro do restante contexto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Nunca antes de ahora había oído sonsacamiento, aunque veo que figura en el DRAE com acción de sonsacar. Con respecto a la acción policial suele decirse _hábil interrogatorio_, aunque alguna vez la expresión es un eufemismo de interrogatorio violento, haciendo una serie de preguntas para que el acusado caiga en contradiciones. 

_*Hábil interrogatório*,_ poderia também ter esa significação?

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Joselo Rome

Hola, aquí en Mexico es muy usual esa palabra; sonsacar, por ende la acción que sería sonsacamiento. Bien, dicese de la persona que con habilidades linguisticas convence,enajena y manipula para conseguir lo que quiere de otra persona, no es necesaría la violencia.


----------



## amistad2008

Eu também acho que não existe uma palavra que traduza exatamente "sonsacamiento" eu ficaria com as sugestões do Man, da Naticruz e do Carfer.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, pois pra mim, engabelar tem tudo a ver. Mães vivem engabelando as crianças para comerem verduras.
Também é uma das definições dadas pelos dicionários.


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Ah, pois pra mim, engabelar tem tudo a ver. Mães vivem engabelando as crianças para comerem verduras.
> Também é uma das definições dadas pelos dicionários.


 
OK. Vanda, temos razão!

A palavra «engabelar» em Portugal significa reunir em gabelas (molhos) e o mesmo dicionário também nos indica:

2.​_Brasil_ atrair para enganar; mostrar-se agradável, para defraudar​
Assim que o Português prega-nos destas partidas, contudo acabo, neste momento, de consultar um dicionário de português enciclopédico, muito mais antigo, que inclui a palavra «engabelar» exactamente com o mesmo significado e sem reserva de ser um termo do Brasil.

Um grande abraço para si.

Naticruz


----------



## Vanda

Oh! E eu pensando que engabelar/engambelar era uma expressão que tínhamos herdado dos portugueses! Você está certa, Nati. Fui checar no 'titio' Aurélio e ele me disse:


> [Var. de engambelar.] V. t. d. Bras.
> 1.     Enganar com falsas promessas, jeitosamente; enrolar: 2  [Sin., bras., PE: engarapar.]
> 2.     Distrair; embalar:


----------

